# Luxating patella diet and supplements



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

I suspect Coco's left knee has luxating patella, will check with vet next week. She started lifting her left hind leg out after a little thumble and now is doing it a few times a day. Up it goes, then down like nothing's wrong. Thinking grade 1
I read about supplements like Glico flex II or glyco flex III . What do you guys use for supplements? Which is better?
Also feeding grain free Fromm abd reading raw is better. Now, to be completely honnest, I am not entirely sure I buy into the whole raw diet but if anyone here can convince me otherwise and say Coco's leg will improve on a raw diet, I am willing to change food.
Coco is almost 10 months and doesn't seem in oain at all from this. No skipping on walk either, just the odd left leg up then down after two seconds or so.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

glucosomine and chrondotin are the main two supplements for joint problems. Your vet can give you the dosage for a chihuahua.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I use pure green lipped mussel which is rich in glucosamine as a joint supplement. The brand is Super Snouts. I like it, but don't expect any miracles, nothing can reverse it, only help it from getting worse and provide support to the joints through the body.


----------

